

Ask HN: What do you call yourself? - morninj

There are several terms to describe what we do: hacker, programmer, technologist, coder, and others. What do you use?
======
mindcrime
Depends on the context of who I'm talking to. My actual title at my "job job"
is "senior consultant", so I say "consultant" when random people (like the
person sitting beside me on an aeroplane) asks what I do.

But I also have a startup, so I might say "software entrepreneur" or "tech
entrepreneur" in some contexts.

Otherwise, I might use a mixture of "hacker", "programmer", "software
engineer" or "software guy". I rarely say "technologist" or "coder".

------
mattwritescode
Officially at work software engineer, but I will let others call me "Lord".

When freelancing, people state I am a web developer / application developer,
but I will let them call me "God of development".

------
iamthepieman
My official job title designated by my company is GIS Developer.

Since I hate acronyms and most people don't immediately know what GIS is
(Geospatial Information Systems) I just say software engineer most of the time

------
mvid
Software Mercenary

Caveat: I am a contractor.

------
antocv
Business and software developer.

Codemonkey aka coder when Im feeling down.

------
skram
CTO / Technologist / Healthcare hacker depending on the audience.

------
OafTobark
Engineer

